# Bee Wrangler



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Great to have another member............... welcome!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Glad to have you. Your name, however may cause some confusion as we have:

BWrangler (Casper WY)
Beewrangler (Mt. Hope KS)
bee_wrangler (IA)
and of course you:
Bee Wrangler (Lampasas TX)

So don't be surprised if people get you confused with someone else...


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## TRIMMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

welcome plenty of things to learn here


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome BW!


----------



## Bee Wrangler (Jan 7, 2014)

Getting ready to go out on the first bee removal for the year today. The bees appear to be in the wall of a house that was built in the 1800's. The owners are planning on making it into a bed and breakfast.


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice!! I deer/yurkey hunt in Coleman and I love that part of Texas and want to leave the Houston-Galveston area to head that way. Been warming here and we've been running the A/C some this week. Gotta get my swarm traps ready and baited up.
You sure are welcome here as there is a bunch of fine folks and lots of opinions and knowledge to sift through.
Be sure and take some digitals and post them. March we'll go out and research the turkey crop and we sure had a nice hatchout year before and millions of Jakes. I've seen honey bees there lots of times but not any hives. Gonna look a little closer and try and find some feral hives. 
Good luck on the cleanout and welcome.


----------

